# caught in the moment



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Its a useless thread, but funny... how many of you are willing to admit getting lost in the moment?

http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-US&vid=00eed2d8-8e48-48a5-b92f-274db9e8f159


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

He's got RHYTHM! 
Caught in the moment is an understatement! I'd say several moments. HA, HA.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Two Wild and Crazy Guys! Anyone remember the originals from Saturday Night Live? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuiHEu-IkhA&feature=related


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Good God! Must be a night out from the Trailer Park!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

You get caught in those moments alot... when your that HIGH


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Meng Xiong said:


> Its a useless thread, but funny... how many of you are willing to admit getting lost in the moment?
> 
> http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-US&vid=00eed2d8-8e48-48a5-b92f-274db9e8f159




This one kills them all.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He9za8PDidY


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well Ted.....all's I can say is thank god taht was a short video :-D..........Now watch this guy, it's a tad slow in the beginning but he finds his groove at about 1.20 then when you get to 1.48.......WOW!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXJQ5njbs9Q


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Well Ted.....all's I can say is thank god taht was a short video :-D..........Now watch this guy, it's a tad slow in the beginning but he finds his groove at about 1.20 then when you get to 1.48.......WOW!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXJQ5njbs9Q


Susan I would be interested in how you happened across this video \\/:-k


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Bunch of extasy freaks. See that at the clubs a lot.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike it came up when I entered "crack dancing" on the U Tube site, but I think Jeff is right, this guy probably dropped Ecstasy.............looking REALLY stupid - yet another good reason not to do drugs!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> This one kills them all.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He9za8PDidY


Ted

NO it doesn't it. It shows a John Mayer fan enjoying herself and getting into his music. The real losers, in this whole
situation are the ones who record what other people are doing (while they live their lives vicariously) and send it into wacky websites where other losers sit on their couches eating bon bons and watching real life on their computer screens :-(


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Ted
> 
> NO it doesn't it. It shows a John Mayer fan enjoying herself and getting into his music. The real losers, in this whole
> situation are the ones who record what other people are doing (while they live their lives vicariously) and send it into wacky websites where other losers sit on their couches eating bon bons and watching real life on their computer screens :-(


So you may think. However I find it amusing. 

The fact that she is so into the music that she totally looses her identity makes me laugh. 

If I saw someone doing this while driving down the street listening to the radio, I would laugh very hard, and might cause an accident in the process. 

Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Bunch of extasy freaks. See that at the clubs a lot.


Which clubs are you hanging out at???


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Ted
> 
> NO it doesn't it. It shows a John Mayer fan enjoying herself and getting into his music. The real losers, in this whole
> situation are the ones who record what other people are doing (while they live their lives vicariously) and send it into wacky websites where other losers sit on their couches eating bon bons and watching real life on their computer screens :-(


Whoa! Did you happen to see the title of the thread or read the OPs original post? Since when does shitty dancing or looking goofy mean someone is a loser in anything but the dancing and grooving arena? I have no problem laughing at myself when caught looking goofy, but then I know I'm goofy, so it doesn't come as a complete shock to me, and if there was video of me dancing or grooving (which there isn't thank god) I would proudly put it up to show just how silly and goofy I looked, but then I don't take my dancing and grooving very seriously anyway.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Meng Xiong said:


> Which clubs are you hanging out at???


Yeah Jeff, exactly which dog clubs are you hanging out where they do all this freakin X..............or is this from youthful bartending days? :razz:


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Ted
> 
> NO it doesn't it. It shows a John Mayer fan enjoying herself and getting into his music. The real losers, in this whole
> situation are the ones who record what other people are doing (while they live their lives vicariously) and send it into wacky websites where other losers sit on their couches eating bon bons and watching real life on their computer screens :-(


 
I partly agree with the difference between someone enjoying a concert and someone who is obviously under the influence and dancing like a... I don't know what you would call it.

I personally think its funny as sh!t because ive seen some people under the influence of X dancing similar to this. Its quite the spectacle. LoL...


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

maybe it's just me..... I guess doing concert security for people like Paul Mccartney is starting to get to me. 

Some of the things I have seen after working a 16 hour shift.... they just make you laugh, even if you don't want to.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Whoa! Did you happen to see the title of the thread or read the OPs original post? Since when does shitty dancing or looking goofy mean someone is a loser in anything but the dancing and grooving arena? I have no problem laughing at myself when caught looking goofy, but then I know I'm goofy, so it doesn't come as a complete shock to me, and if there was video of me dancing or grooving (which there isn't thank god) I would proudly put it up to show just how silly and goofy I looked, but then I don't take my dancing and grooving very seriously anyway.


Susan,

Reread my post. I'm not calling the people dancing or grooving to the music, losers. I'm calling the people video taping strangers, in hopes they'll "catch" them doing something "humerous" so they can post it on some lame
website, who's whole purpose is to make fun of people. LOSERS
Maybe I've lost my sense of humor, but I've never thought
making fun of other people was that funny.
I guarantee if you followed every person on this list for 24 hours with a video camera, all of us would do at least ONE
stupid thing. Most of us would do more than one stupid
thing per day.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> ... I'm calling the people video taping strangers, in hopes they'll "catch" them doing something "humerous" so they can post it on some lame website, who's whole purpose is to make fun of people. LOSERS ... Maybe I've lost my sense of humor, but I've never thought making fun of other people was that funny. ...


Well, at the risk of being called humorless and booed out of town, I decided to raise my hand and say that I don't like it either. People who post their own videos wherein they look silly or funny or disgusting or whatever -- okay. That's their prerogative. But I agree about people who have their cameras pointed at strangers all the time in hopes of catching someone doing something private, or silly, or embarrassing, so they can post them publicly where others can ridicule them -- blech. JMO, of course.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok so I'll add a bit of my own tasteless humor...and I actually took this picture in Calcium NY.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Excellent! :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you are being over sensitive. They are bad dancers, so what? The girl looked funny lip syncing, so what? I have no problem laughing at bad dancers WHO ARE DANCING IN PUBLIC, and I have no problem with people laughing at my questionable dancing skills if I were to be dancing in public, hell I laugh if I watch myself in the mirror. As to being videoed, it's a cruel world. Don't believe me, ask a celebrity and don't ever pick your nose or your ass in public....you never know what might end up on you tube.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Priceless!

I'll bite

this girl posted this and I think she is cool with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIwTYL1fwJk

and then she atleast posted a response video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIwTYL1fwJk


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> .... As to being videoed, it's a cruel world. Don't believe me, ask a celebrity and don't ever pick your nose or your ass in public....you never know what might end up on you tube.


Yep, nothing I can do about it. :lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> Priceless!
> 
> I'll bite
> 
> ...


LOL, hey gotta have a sense of humor when you bust your ass, especially standing on a coffee table!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> Priceless!
> 
> I'll bite
> 
> ...


 
LoL... Ouch! That looked like it hurt!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

When "X" got real big there for a while, maybe it still is, bartenders lost money, as all they want to do is dance weird and drink water out of the sink.

So you have a packed club with all these people obviously on drugs, and you are standing around going broke.

Then they started commiting suicide. =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I think you are being over sensitive. They are bad dancers, so what? The girl looked funny lip syncing, so what? I have no problem laughing at bad dancers WHO ARE DANCING IN PUBLIC, and I have no problem with people laughing at my questionable dancing skills if I were to be dancing in public, hell I laugh if I watch myself in the mirror. As to being videoed, it's a cruel world. Don't believe me, ask a celebrity and don't ever pick your nose or your ass in public....you never know what might end up on you tube.


I take back the "over sensitive" comment, it was wrong, I'm sorry. I would hate to find out the girl at the concert was mentally challenged or something, I would not want to hurt someones feelings either. We do have to be aware that what may look like one thing might be something else..............but I reserve the right to laugh like hell at fuctarded crack dancers and X dancers!

By the way the coffee table chick, that was GREAT!!!!! Unfortunately I can totally relate to her.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The girl at the concert is not mentally challenged. Just not inhibited much.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The girl at the concert is not mentally challenged. Just not inhibited much.



Why, we have the same syndrome here! 

Not really mentally challenged -- just not inhibited much! :lol: :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

OH MY GOD karma is such a bitch. I just found my 87 year old father in law going outside to sit on the front porch but he forgot his pants. Wouldn't you just know it's the same day he decided to go commando too? Big ole grin on his face too. I wonder if any of our neighbors were "camera ready"?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My 96 yr old FIL lives with me. I can only say "You ain't seen nuthin yet"! 
Cops have only had to bring him home once though. :lol: :lol: 
Learn to smile or it's gonna kill ya! :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> My 96 yr old FIL lives with me. I can only say "You ain't seen nuthin yet"!
> Cops have only had to bring him home once though. :lol: :lol:
> Learn to smile or it's gonna kill ya! :wink:


You are so right, and I do smile, as well as remember some day that just might be me - if I'm lucky enough to live that long and have people who still love me in spite of any odd proclivities........ it also helps to be able to vent a litle every now and again.

So Bob, now that I know you completely get it, you understand discovering the central heat has been mysteriously cranked up on a hot summers day, or having to play what in the world did he do with his dentures this time, and the various strange diatribes about the state of the neighbors marriage, - though he has actually never ever met them, so if you don't mind I would REALLY appreciate being able to bend your ear every now and again. 

And just so that no one misunderstands, I have a lot of love for my father in law, and I would never in a million years disrespect him. All his friends are pretty much dead, he is losing what little independence he has left and I see it as my most important responsibility right now to do everything I can to make sure he is as happy and as comfortable as possible. He has earned at least that much.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh dear Susan, you are not alone in this world. My MIL, has since passed on, but the last few years were an exercise in.....uhhh well something I'm sure, certainly interesting. Like Bob said, you really have to learn to smile or it will if not kill you, drive you batty. When my BIL delivered her for a visit, he made me sign a "hand reciept". We all took it in stride. I told my oldest son; if this happens to me, bring me a pistol. He said; well pops, I'd bring you the pistol, you just wouldn't know what it was for. Certainly an interesting part of life. You comments about the heat and dentures made me chuckle. I use to really get a kick out of her walking down around and, as Larry the Cable guy so elequently stated; get the walking farts. She'd look around behind and her and innocenly ask; "What's going on back there". If you can't laugh at that they'll have to get the rubber room ready for you. 

DFrost


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

When I get old I want a pair of these to wear over my depends. :mrgreen:

http://www.crankypantshome.com/hand-knit/longies-shorties/classic.html


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

what do you mean when you get old I'm wearing mine now. except mine are turned around I think the scary face is on the front.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Oh dear Susan, you are not alone in this world. My MIL, has since passed on, but the last few years were an exercise in.....uhhh well something I'm sure, certainly interesting. Like Bob said, you really have to learn to smile or it will if not kill you, drive you batty. When my BIL delivered her for a visit, he made me sign a "hand reciept". We all took it in stride. I told my oldest son; if this happens to me, bring me a pistol. He said; well pops, I'd bring you the pistol, you just wouldn't know what it was for. Certainly an interesting part of life. You comments about the heat and dentures made me chuckle. I use to really get a kick out of her walking down around and, as Larry the Cable guy so elequently stated; get the walking farts. She'd look around behind and her and innocenly ask; "What's going on back there". If you can't laugh at that they'll have to get the rubber room ready for you.
> 
> DFrost


hehhehhe "whats going on back there" hahahhaha, that's pretty cute! 
My FIL has become extremely hard of hearing, really almost profoundly deaf, so even though his tooting bears a resemblance to (depending on what he is eating) the sound of a fog horn or the whistle on a choochoo train, he figures since he can't hear it, no one can, (I guess the opposite of your MIL, who heard it, but didn't know what it was or who did it?) You can imagine the looks one tends to see on the faces of fellow customers in the checkout line of the grocery store as they try to mentally process exactly what is going on, and struggle to maintain their composure. This has not yet happened in the building elevator of his doctors office, but it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

LOL, we went from crazy dancers to farting...what a great forum!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> hehhehhe "whats going on back there" hahahhaha....


Like, as I read in some book or other, trailing a "rosary of farts behind him ...."


:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One thing for sure...wer'e going to replace the carpeting between Grandpa's room and the john when he passes. :lol:
Hearing aids in backwards is a daily catch. The real "catch" on that one was finding a rock in his ear. It was the identical color of his hearing aids. I have absolutely NO idea where he got that rock either. 
Now that my son has his own house he'll be inviting more of his friends over. Hard to ignore the old guy walking around in his jockies with the t-shirt tucked in.
NO! IT'S "NOT" ME EITHER!!!! 
.......I've never tuck my t-shirt into my shorts.........:razz::lol::lol:

Old joke
Man takes his wife to the doctors
Doctor says "Your wife has either Aids of Althimers" (sp)
Man says "How can I tell the difference"?
Doctor says "Take her for a long ride in the country. Let her out of the car. If she finds her way home.....don't **** her."

Hoping not to offend anyone but, as Susan, David and anyone in this position will tell you, "Ya gotta laugh or go crazy". I'm already crazy so the laughing comes easy now. :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> The real "catch" on that one was finding a rock in his ear. It was the identical color of his hearing aids. I have absolutely NO idea where he got that rock either.
> 
> Hoping not to offend anyone but, as Susan, David and anyone in this position will tell you, "Ya gotta laugh or go crazy". I'm already crazy so the laughing comes easy now. :wink:


AHAHHHAHAHA............hehhee...rock in his ear....BBHAHHAHAAA snort snort.....rock in his ear..hahhhaAHHAHHAHA!!!! Oh Bob, you got me rolling snorting and knee slapping all at the same time with that one.........I gotta go tell Peter, he will definetly appreciate that one too!

P.S. The carpet thing.....yep, we have the same problems between the exact same areas too!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Like, as I read in some book or other, trailing a "rosary of farts behind him ...."
> 
> 
> :lol:


They call that crop dusting.

There was an old joke that went something like this: A nice elderly couple was sitting and listening to there sunday church sermon when the wife leans over to her husband and says : "I think I just passed gas, as the husband looks around and notices everyone staring at them, turns to his wife and say's " I think we need to change your hearing aid" ...... Ignorance is bliss


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

An Elderly gentlmen goes for a run on the beach

He's thinking to himself " I'm not as old as my grandson thinks I am
Look I'm fit, I eat healthy, I'm RUNNING, as long as I put one foot in
front of the other...."

Then he noticed that folks on the beach were looking at him funny

He stopped and scratched his head and thought 

"where the hell am I....and why am I in my bathrobe?"


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

An old man goes to the doctor for an annual checkup and the doctor says " I am going to need a urine and stool sample from you" and gives him 2 cups. The old man pauses for a few seconds and says "I think it would be easier if I just gave you my underwear":lol:


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

they are class i love weirdos like that..... his tshirt is awesome


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

The meaning of life in thirteen words:

Inside every older person is a younger person wondering what the **** happened.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

gerry grimwood said:


> the meaning of life in thirteen words:
> 
> Inside every older person is a younger person wondering what the **** happened.


:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Look at the bright side of aging. I can multi task like never before. 
Sneeze, fart and piss my pants all at the same time.=P~:lol:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I live with my grandma so I can relate to alot of this. lol She isn't as bad as some yet but she is getting there. Heaven forbid you ask her a question cause that pisses her off. As far as carpet goes, we have none now, just area rugs! lol lol So horrible to watch someone you love go through the later years but someone has to do it. Since I'm young, single and will probably will be single for the rest of my life, I'm the one that can take care of her with too many sacrifices. You definetely can't ignore the little old lady sitting in a wheelchair with no pants on. lol lol 

I understand what everyone is going through that takes care of elderly family! 

Courtney


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Look at the bright side of aging. I can multi task like never before.
> Sneeze, fart and piss my pants all at the same time.=P~:lol:


And the other bright side of aging.........It beats the alternative...


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm with Connie on the dancing....Excellent! Nothing better than really gettin into it!


----------

